
Why Pilot Projects Fail - llambda
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2011/12/why-pilot-projects-fail/250364/?
======
mturmon
LAUSD, where this pilot was done, is facing existential threats from
progressive budget cuts, a school-board/teacher-union faction fight, and
charter schools (however you feel about these things), and working on better
school lunch is at best a sideshow to the real and huge problems. No surprise
the pilot did not scale.

------
mynameishere
_found students replacing the Beef Jambalaya_

Remembering my school days, I can picture a school cafeteria making an
absolutely terrifying jambalaya. I mean, they couldn't get the whole dough +
sauce + cheese thing down without the garbage bins getting most of the
nutrition.

------
ams6110
The real issue is that school systems administrators are not food service
experts. They are educators. Lunch operations should be entirely outsourced to
someone who knows what they are doing, or else eliminated. Preferably the
latter.

~~~
geoffschmidt
Eliminated? For some kids, it's the one reliable meal they get a day.

When it comes to feeding hungry children, the invisible hand of the
marketplace does not have a very good track record.

